
Launch of SimplyDocs - kmg_riseinspire
SimplyDocs (simplydocs.cloud) allows you to create online forms &amp; templates, generate pre-filled documents or get form submissions on a real-time basis in your business applications. You can integrate them anywhere. The platform has an in-built approval workflow.
======
kmg_riseinspire
Code 'ycombinator' brings 50$ off for 6 months.

